# Bread tray type grip tracks



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can't persuade any of my local shops to part with a bread tray, not even for ready money.

Question: if the grip tracks made from cut down bread trays are so good why doesn't some enterprising manufacturer make them like that in the first place ? Or do they ? 

Does anyone know of any like this for sale ?

G.


----------



## 91289 (May 1, 2005)

I've heard ring mats like >>>these<<< are good too


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I take both. A couple of cut down bread trays and a couple of the same thick rubber mats. The former are better for grip under the driving wheels in muddy conditions, but the latter are more flexible (in both senses of the word), using them as mats outside the van door for changing shoes, etc.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Does anyone know of any like this for sale


Our factory yard is overflowing with bread trays, baskets, folding boxes of all types .. can we get them collected .. no way.. the bakery drivers can't be bothered.. we will soon be putting them in the skip.

Anyone living near London is welcome to as many as they need.. collect only I'm afraid..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi ScotJimland could you bring us a couple to the midlands rally please we have just cracked 2 of ours


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

No problem, I'll bring a few extra, if anyone else needs them at the rally let me know, shame to see them skipped..


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*bread trays*

Hi

can you bring two for me as well please,
thanks
see you there

scottie.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

If your garage will take it it sounds like MHF donations might be forthcoming? 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave .. :lol: 

Good idea... I'll pack as many as possible.. donations to the rally fund ... 

Another idea for fund raising at the rally .. a Bring and Buy Sale :idea: :?:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

That sounds like an excellent idea to me, sure there are a lot of people with unwanted MH or other gear and it would also be an icebreaker at rallies


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wish I could be there ! 

I think I'm going to have to go on a night raid round the back of the Co-op...... :wink: 

G


----------

